# Firefox e pdf: acroread non va più [Risolto]

## rb34

Ogni tanto mi si rompe qualcosa... e non so dove mettere le mani.

Stavolta non mi funziona più la gestione PDF da Firefox: prima clickavo su un link PDF e si apriva acroread all'interno del browser col documento pdf caricato. Ora Firefox mi dice che non riesce a caricare acroread.

Allora, per provare, ho installato anche una estensione che si chiama pdfdownload che permette di aprire acroread esternamente. Beh, mi si aprono due acroread quando clicko su un pdf e scelgo di aprire acroread fuori da firefox, e tutti e due sono "vuoti", cioè senza documento dentro. E dopo l'apertura del secondo Firefox mi dice che non ha potuto caricare acroread. 

Ho provato a riemergere firefox e acroread, non è cambiato nulla. 

Proposte?

----------

## bandreabis

Hai provato con un nuovo profilo di Firefox?

----------

## magowiz

hai compilato acroread con la use nsplugin abilitata? Se vai su about:plugins vedi acroread?

----------

## GNUtoo

magari usi un altro plugin per pdf

uso mozplugger w e kpdf

----------

## rb34

allora, rispondo a tutti:

* da altro utente, senza dir .mozilla, ho lanciato firefox e aperto un pdf, il comportamento è stato lo stesso che ho descritto nel messaggio originale, quindi è qualcosa a livello di sistema

* sì, ho compilato acroread con nsplugin, anche perché sennò non credo che firefox l'avrebbe neanche lanciato. E vedo acroread tra i plugin, associato a pdf e altra robetta 

* non so cosa sia mozplugger ma vorrei tornare alla situazione in cui i pdf andavano anche senza plugin oltre acroread.

Boh, non so più che fare. Riprovo a riemergere acroread visto che l'avevo fatto un po' di tempo fa, ma mi pare di fare come gli  windowsiani che riavviano. revdep-rebuild dice che è tutto ok, peraltro.

----------

## GNUtoo

mozplugin e un alternativa all acrobat reader

usa kpdf come backend invece

----------

## Onip

hai provato a lanciare firefox da un terminale e vedere se ti spara qualche errore?

----------

## rb34

 *Onip wrote:*   

> hai provato a lanciare firefox da un terminale e vedere se ti spara qualche errore?

 

hai ragione, questa non l'avevo provata.

Però se lancio "firefox" da terminale non mi rimane "agganciato" al terminale nel senso che, come dire, si detacha da solo e quindi non manda output in console.

Ma tu guarda... e ioi che pensavo che sulla gentoo riemergendo tutto andava a posto  :Smile: 

----------

## rb34

Ho emerso l'ultima versione di acroread 7.0.9-r1, tutto è tornato a funzionare regolarmente.

Non so perché emergendo a suo tempo non fu la stessa cosa. Vabbe', meglio così.

----------

